# New trail camera pictures - 2018



## ridgetop

I put a couple cameras out over Memorial Day put won't be able to check on them until early July. Anyone else have cameras out right now and have checked on them yet?
I'd sure like to see some new growth pictures.
hint, hint


----------



## sheepassassin

I put my elk cams out during the turkey hunt, and I won’t check them until the beginning of August. The deer cams probably won’t go out until August since I only have a rifle tag this year. I’ve still got a cam out by that old cabin you posted a pic of, that was put out last summer... I just can’t find the ambition to hike back into that hole right now :neutral:


----------



## EagleEye

Checked last weekend.


----------



## legacy

Checked 6/9/18


----------



## legacy

6/9/18


----------



## legacy

6/9/18


----------



## APD

Not a great pic but shows some growth from a couple weeks ago.


----------



## APD

here's a little guy from this week


----------



## widget22

I'll be hanging mine next weekend in some new areas. Can't wait to see what they turn up!


----------



## stripey22

A few from last week. Forgot to reset dates after new batteries.


----------



## cdbright

i went scouting Saturday up be Strawberry and forgot my camera on my kitchen table = FAIL :sad::sad::sad:


----------



## Baron83

A few from over the weekend.


----------



## Baron83

Not sure why I can't do more than one, but here's another.


----------



## ridgetop

Baron83 said:


> A few from over the weekend.


It sure seems like the kitty sighting are on the rise.


----------



## kdog

These are cool thanks every one for sharing! I will be checking my cam in mid July and hope to have something to share. assuming my camera is still there...


----------



## APD

kdog said:


> These are cool thanks every one for sharing! I will be checking my cam in mid July and hope to have something to share. assuming my camera is still there...


i hope so too. it's always a build up of anticipation to see the pics and even as exciting to see the camera still there. i have several pics of myself looking bummed out when i forgot that i moved the cam to the next tree over.:?


----------



## justismi28

Here are a few that were on my cameras this last weekend. Nothing huge, but it sure is fun. Its also the first picture I've ever got of a cat. Kind of eerie to think how many times they've watched me walk around and I had no idea.

I would've loved to see what was on the camera I had out that was taken by someone though. Guess anyone willing to pack bolt cutters in to cut the cable lock must've needed the pictures on that water more than me.


----------



## Critter

It's always fun to get a cat. I also agree that you never know how many times that they have watched you as you hike into a area or when they follow you just out of your sight. It has happened to me quite often. I have also sat on a hillside and watched a cat follow a hunter around a hill. If he only knew. 

On the camera that was stolen, they don't have to pack bolt cutters around anymore. A cordless cutoff tool works quite fast and they don't weigh that much. They will zip through any chain or cable there is out there.


----------



## justismi28

They must've had something. I'm not so much mad as frustrated, and I guess I need to stop using the term stolen, after all I willingly left it on the hill. 
That's one of the reasons I use the GSM flash sales to buy all my camera's. Factory refurbished and discontinued units for $20-$30 and I've never had a complaint. If someone really needs the camera more than me, I'm not out a hundred or more dollars, just left with an irritation that fellow 'sportsmen' can't leave what isn't theirs alone.


----------



## Critter

I don't agree with a lot of the trail cam uses for personal reasons but I also don't agree with taking them when you find them. If I did that I could open up a store selling used one for the number of them that I have found out in the wilds.


----------



## 3arabians

I had some serious trail cam, sd card or user malfunction when I went to check my cams on saturday. Or maybe someone is messing with me. Here is a cow though. 








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla

She looks delicious!


----------



## Christine

From last week's pull.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## APD

Bears from this am. Had a small cat around my other cam.


----------



## Pokesmole

justismi28 said:


> They must've had something. I'm not so much mad as frustrated, and I guess I need to stop using the term stolen, after all I willingly left it on the hill.
> That's one of the reasons I use the GSM flash sales to buy all my camera's. Factory refurbished and discontinued units for $20-$30 and I've never had a complaint. If someone really needs the camera more than me, I'm not out a hundred or more dollars, just left with an irritation that fellow 'sportsmen' can't leave what isn't theirs alone.


Wait, can you link me to where I can get trail cameras for 30 bucks? 
I need to stock up.


----------



## ridgetop

Anyone check their cameras this weekend?


----------



## 3arabians

ridgetop said:


> Anyone check their cameras this weekend?


Deliciousness. Hopefully I can get lucky and draw a tag for her.








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## justismi28

Pokesmole said:


> Wait, can you link me to where I can get trail cameras for 30 bucks?
> I need to stock up.


You have to sign up for a mail blast, but the only mail you get is from them is for their flash sales. 
http://www.gsmoutdoors.com/subscriptions/


----------



## Pokesmole

justismi28 said:


> Pokesmole said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, can you link me to where I can get trail cameras for 30 bucks?
> I need to stock up.
> 
> 
> 
> You have to sign up for a mail blast, but the only mail you get is from them is for their flash sales.
> http://www.gsmoutdoors.com/subscriptions/
Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## Critter

You can also check out Camofire.

Just yesterday they had a dozen or so cameras with a lot of them in the $30-40 range.

https://www.camofire.com/


----------



## Vanilla

Critter said:


> You can also check out Camofire.
> 
> Just yesterday they had a dozen or so cameras with a lot of them in the $30-40 range.
> 
> https://www.camofire.com/


trailcam Tuesdays


----------



## ridgetop

*I bought two of them yesterday. *


----------



## APD

went back to one of my lower cams and was surprised to see this guy. though the cam was pointed a little high, you can see a pair of ears in the last pic. probably why i haven't seen that elk since. well, that and the cattle getting closer. just hoping they don't find this cam too. they can really setup shop and do a number on a game cam.


----------



## Pokesmole

Well I just got back from checking my camera. Apparently these cows didn’t like my placement. 
Only up for 4 of the 21 days since I left it.


----------



## ridgetop

Pokesmole said:


> Well I just got back from checking my camera. Apparently these cows didn't like my placement.
> Only up for 4 of the 21 days since I left it.


I hate vandals!


----------



## Pokesmole

Ya know, I’m relatively new to the trailcam game. But I’ve gotta say, I wasn’t expecting the elk to be the ones vandalizing my setup.


----------



## ridgetop

Pokesmole said:


> Ya know, I'm relatively new to the trailcam game. But I've gotta say, I wasn't expecting the elk to be the ones vandalizing my setup.


They've been known to tear them off of a tree and stomp them into the mud too.


----------



## DallanC

ridgetop said:


> They've been known to tear them off of a tree and stomp them into the mud too.


Salt in the wound man, salt in the wound.

-DallanC


----------



## Hunttilidrop

Me and 3arabians went and check our trail cams this morning and got a couple cool bulls on there.


----------



## 3arabians

Hunttilidrop said:


> Me and 3arabians went and check our trail cams this morning and got a couple cool bulls on there.


How does that goofy elk compare to yours goofyelk??? Haha!! If I see him during the hunt he is so dead.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgetop

Hunttilidrop said:


> Me and 3arabians went and check our trail cams this morning and got a couple cool bulls on there.


That's a real cool looking cactus bull.


----------



## ridgetop

Thanks for all the input. I finally checked two of my cameras this weekend and got a few good pictures. Sorry Johnny, no pie this year. I did get a couple skinny dippers on film, if your into that kind of thing.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3

ridgetop said:


> Thanks for all the input. I finally checked two of my cameras this weekend and got a few good pictures. Sorry Johnny, no pie this year. I did get a couple skinny dippers on film, if your into that kind of thing.


Pics or it didn't happen. :mrgreen:


----------



## johnnycake

ridgetop said:


> Thanks for all the input. I finally checked two of my cameras this weekend and got a few good pictures. Sorry Johnny, no pie this year. I did get a couple skinny dippers on film, if your into that kind of thing.


your breaking my heart! Well...go burn some leather and get that pie!


----------



## Christine

I didn't get fun stuff like skinny dippers or funky bulls but here a couple from my last pull. 
Date is wrong on the bull pic. At least I didn't put a locked card in again.






























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgetop

Christine said:


> I didn't get fun stuff like skinny dippers or funky bulls but here a couple from my last pull.
> Date is wrong on the bull pic. At least I didn't put a locked card in again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


 That first picture is a great bull.]
Now about those dance cows, they need to wear some sort of skirt or something. A little too much hanging out there for the world to see.


----------



## ridgetop

Hey Johnny, I just looked through nearly 8,000 pics. and I believe I found the piebald from a couple weeks ago.




I'm a little heart broken right now. 
It appears that he's sick and has really gone downhill. 
I hope he can pull out of it and start gaining some weight.
I'll start another thread in a day or two.


----------



## johnnycake

ridgetop said:


> Hey Johnny, I just looked through nearly 8,000 pics. and I believe I found the piebald from a couple weeks ago.
> 
> I'm a little heart broken right now.
> It appears that he's sick and has really gone downhill.
> I hope he can pull out of it and start gaining some weight.
> I'll start another thread in a day or two.


Dang that's a bittersweet one.


----------



## derekp1999

I finally broke down and got my cameras out last night (7/16). Hopefully in a couple weeks I'll have something meaningful to contribute... unlike usual.


----------



## Hunttilidrop

How do you guys think this buck will finish up? Not the best picture but he is a 4/4 with good mass and nice brows! Short main beams with decent width. This pic was taken about two weeks ago.


----------



## Hunttilidrop

Here’s another one. These are the two biggest bucks I’ve found so far...


----------



## Hunttilidrop

Oops the first two pics aren’t the buck I was trying to post the third one is him. I’ll try that again.


----------



## Hunttilidrop

Here’s a side view


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

Back yard camera 2days ago. There are some left! This ones going to be a goodun.


----------



## Hunttilidrop

Now that’s what I’m looking for!


----------



## KineKilla

Scouted a few small bucks this past weekend but don't own a phone skope and they really weren't much to gawk at. Trail cameras have been pretty quiet so far as well, mostly bear baiters and hunters coming through...I'll be looking for a new, better camera location this next year. 

I'll see if I can get a few of the pics to load here though so I have something to add to this thread.


----------



## JuddCT

Posted these in another thread but thought they applied here as well












































I included the night time grainy pic of the deer walking through as I thought it was interesting to se it was still up that high (10,000 ft) on 1/1/18.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cdbright

7MM RELOADED said:


> back yard trail cam 2days ago. There are some left. This ones going to be a goodin


you bow hunt from garage roof?????


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

No. Rifle :smile:


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

Life is good this year


----------



## cdbright

Sat morning i should have some pic for you guys, been soaking for 2 weeks and hopefully FULL:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Pokesmole

Just set this one up last week. And if I come across this guy on the muzzy hunt he better look out. (though I never seem to find the same bucks during the hunt)


----------



## ridgetop

Pokesmole said:


> Just set this one up last week. And if I come across this guy on the muzzy hunt he better look out. (though I never seem to find the same bucks during the hunt)


It's sometimes hard to find those night time bucks during the day. Good luck.


----------



## Pokesmole

ridgetop said:


> It's sometimes hard to find those night time bucks during the day. Good luck.


Thank you sir! I will need it. Though im not against one of the day time 2 points either, just not first day... I think


----------



## ridgetop

Here's one of the few bucks I've got on camera this year that may end up a 4 point. He's not a very old buck though. I ended up moving several of my cameras to different areas this past weekend because of all the moo cows that had moved into the area.


----------



## Hunttilidrop

We went and pulled all our trailcams today. Lots of pics and video to sort threw! So far we’ve got this guy getting us pumped up and ready to hit the elk woods! Just under three weeks and counting!


----------



## 3arabians

Freak nasty is still hangin out too!!






























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

Hunttilidrop said:


> We went and pulled all our trailcams today. Lots of pics and video to sort threw! So far we've got this guy getting us pumped up and ready to hit the elk woods! Just under three weeks and counting!


Reminds me of the time I saw a big buck hanging out about 50 yards above three spike elk. I think the buck had a system he was using the spikes eyes for extra protection.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3

Here are a few bulls from the OTC area I frequent. Got one nice "Goofy" bull with a club that seems to like the area.


----------



## Hunttilidrop

Some nice bulls there! I really like that club bull.


----------



## ridgetop

Here's a funky bull I got on camera this year. Looks like his left antler is coming out of his forehead.


----------



## johnnycake

Looks like he has 3 pedicles? Two in the left and one in the right?


----------



## johnnycake

And is he just dirty or does he look extra dark/blotchy?


----------



## 3arabians

Cool bull!! I want to say he was bull 6 or 7 in the herd that you crossed that you posted about on your other thread?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgetop

3arabians said:


> Cool bull!! I want to say he was bull 6 or 7 in the herd that you crossed that you posted about on your other thread?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Your right, he was in that group. Good catch.


----------



## cdbright

i grabbed my 2-trail cams from south of strawberry and one had 250 pics of cow elk and does, the other had over 1200 but it must have gotten windy up there as the tree flexed enough to get the back shims to fall out of their place so my camera went straight and on the hill i was on i got over 1,000 nice pics of the **** tree top every time something came along and triggered it 

either way, NO VELVET


----------



## hazmat

here are a few from my cam so far dont mind the dates my camera has been through alot. hoing on its 4th season still solid


----------



## ridgetop

I think this bull went off the high dive.


----------



## Vanilla

Haz, I like that night time bull.


----------



## cdbright

http://imgur.com/WujOf0I


EDIT .... you see it?

how do we post a pic now? Did it change?


----------



## Christine

1. Scratch, scratch, scratch...
2. Ah man, is that a camera??
3. Grrrrr...
























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Christine

A few more. I like the fox pic just because they hardly ever stand still in front of the cameras.























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunttilidrop

Pulled my last camera today. Got a few good ones to share. These first two are the same buck a month apart. It’s cool to see the antler growth and he put on some body mass as well.


----------



## Hunttilidrop

I do like big two points, and another nice 4/4 with good brow tines.


----------



## ridgetop

Here's a young bull with potential.


----------



## derekp1999

I went and checked my cameras for the first time last night.
Got some excellent pics... here are a handful and you can check out a bunch more at http://utahbiggameodds.blogspot.com/p/2015-trail-camera-pics.html.


----------



## Christine

Some of the latest.























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Christine

Watch the time stamps.



















































Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## APD

i've noticed that with the cats on my cams. they are usually there 10-30 minutes after a deer comes through.


----------



## ridgetop

I checked mine over the weekend. I had a couple camera failures or possible user failure.:shock: Which is really frustrating.:sad:
I just went through 21,000 picture, with several thousand still to sort through. I'm definitely burned out for tonight. I did get some cool pictures that I'll share in the coming days. I'll remember not to go any higher than a 16 GB card in the future.


----------



## stimmie78

This is my first year putting cameras out. I had one in a spot that I was sure to get some bulls on... Two weeks later, I found out it had a bad SD card in it.... Putting in the only one I had with me, I left it for another week. I hadn't realized it was only 256MB... So with the camera on high quality and fastest delay, it was full within 48 hours with nothing to show for it... so Saturday I changed the settings to lo quality and a 5 minute delay. Tonight I buzzed out to swap in a 4 Gig card and change it back to high with the 1 minute delay. Here's some of what I got.

https://photos.app.goo.gl/pdLip6XmnhAHzuDo8


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

I love huntin cedars..." when its not hot".


----------



## 3arabians

Huntilidrop and I just got back into camp tonight and where pleased to see this guy on the camera. Hopefully we can find him in the morning.
















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## APD

found some cows on my more productive trail cam finally. it's been all deer and bulls since spring. apparently some animal with black fur and claws found the new placement of said trail cam to be objectionable. the strap was still on the tree, both clips broken, all lenses popped out with gouges and holes everywhere. -O,-


----------



## ridgetop

Here's a couple over exposed pictures that came out really cool.


----------



## woodskis

*3 elk*

Retrieved this last weekend


----------



## Christine

Cellular trailcam. This bull is sniffing the pole I was using to support the camera but it got knocked over almost every night. Now I use it as a lure. 









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cdbright

what is the reflection in the background?, nice bull BTW


----------



## derekp1999

Got my first cat... plus a couple cool bucks & bull.

More pics at http://utahbiggameodds.blogspot.com/2018/09/trail-camera-check-9142018.html


----------

